# Chapman Film Professors



## foxwithcpu (Jul 18, 2008)

So I have been doing some research, and I gotta ask...

How many Film professors at Chapman actually hold PhDs?  I could only find one that mentioned a PhD in their bio.  A lot of the bios spoke about very abstract interests as well, which confuses me.


----------



## Bandar Albuliwi (Jul 18, 2008)

Correct me if I'm wrong, but I think an MFA in Film Production is a terminal degree (it's the higest you can get).

So I don't think you'll find any Professors with a PHD in Film.  The most they'll probably have is an MFA along with experience.

Best.


----------



## ML133 (Jul 18, 2008)

Correct. An MFA in film production is a terminal degree. The only professors you're going to see with PhDs will have their degree in film studies/history or some other field.

Also, abstract interests are good. No point in making films if you don't have anything to say. If you could teach a chemist how to make films, I'm sure they'd make very interesting chemistry films. The same is true for all other fields. Film is a medium.


----------



## Jayimess (Jul 18, 2008)

You're Film Studies, though, right Fox, if I remember correctly?

Well, that's a bit odd if the faculty doesn't have any Ph.Ds in the FS/CS department.


----------



## BrunoDP (Jul 21, 2008)

You'll have a hard time finding film faculty w/PhD anywhere. Most of them hold MFA or MA (some - who teach undergrad. level don't even have that), but they all have something else - a ton of real world and biz experience. They are either published authors, very experienced industry insiders, business owners, or CEOs of production companies. I'm sure we would be talking differently if this was medicine or astronomy, but in this business it's two things that count: experience and "who you know, or who you ...." - okay let's not go there... Peace!


----------



## trjnmonkey (Jul 21, 2008)

I personally don't care if they have PhDs or not. Looking at their work on IMDB and their experience means more to me than a degree.


----------



## Jayimess (Jul 21, 2008)

Yes, but if you're studying film from a more historical or theoretical approach, such as one would for a Critical Studies or Film Studies course, then a Ph. D is neither unheard of or a disgrace.  Think about it in terms of studying art history, instead of taking a studio art class.

Critical Studies instructors tend to be academics.  IMDB won't lead to many hits for these folks, unless it's as commentators on tv shows or DVD extras, like some of the CS professors here with PhDs...

Anyway, an MFA is way different than an MA.


----------



## Daniel G (Jul 21, 2008)

There is The European Graduate School in Switzerland which gives Masters and PhDs in media, film and art. 

Their seasonal lecturers include practitioners like Margarethe von Trotta, Gaspar Noe, Atom Egoyan, as well as Spike Lee and David Lynch to philosophers and academics like Slavoj Zizek and Judith Butler. The thesis can either be a traditional prose thesis or a creative project eg. film or multimedia.

It sort of prides itself on being a philosophical and sociological think tank integrating both practice and theory of the arts. It's very European.


----------



## BrunoDP (Jul 27, 2008)

For all of you that might have some concerns about Chapman faculty and their degrees - just two words:   Tom Mankiewicz

This man is by far the most popular person at Dodge. You'll love his class (attended by everyone - if if you're not registered). The man is a living encyclopedia of film. He'll tell you some amazing real stories (from the sets, w/stars) that were never published in magazines, or seen on TV. Tom Mankiewicz IS Hollywood! Having his class is the best lecturing experience you'll have at this institution - trust me. By the way it's on Wednesdays (9 am). Peace!


----------



## Winterreverie (Jul 28, 2008)

I love Tom. Just a hint he loves when student show up early to gab with him or take him to lunch after the class. You'll never meet a bigger supporter of Chapman students.


----------

